# Routine Labs Diagnosis?



## veloso (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi All,
 I need an ICD 10 Diagnosis code for ROUTINE LABS only when a patient comes for a sick visit like HA and wants her/his labs tests as well.

Thank you,
IM


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2018)

There is no diagnosis for routine labs.  A lab test is performed either as screening (screening Z code), or because a patient has symptoms (symptom code), or because they are on medications for a chronic problem (Z51.81, Z79 code for the drug), or for a chronic condition receiving no medication (code the condition).  You need to use the code that fits the reason for the test.


----------



## veloso (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you Debra have a Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Elizabethchris (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, 

I know this is an old thread, but we see quite a lot of patient's come in for problem oriented visits and because the patient is new and establishing care, provider will order routine labs & use Z13.9 (Encounter for screening, unspecified) as the code.  This typically gets denied.  Based on the guidelines, _"For encounters for routine laboratory/radiology testing in the absence of any signs, symptoms, or associated diagnosis, assign Z01.89, Encounter for other specified special examinations", _ since the lab tests ordered are not for the actual condition patient is presenting for, would it be appropriate to report Z01.89 for routine labs on non routine visits?  Thanks


----------

